# Genie DVR replacing old HR21



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

So I just called and got an upgrade to the Genie. I currently have 2 HR21s and they are going to be sending a Genie to replace the HR21 in my bedroom. They said that that I can just plug in my Genie to where my old HR21 is and it should be good to go.

A few questions:

Are there going to be any issues with this? 
Will I be able to record 7 shows at one time with the Genie and the HR21?
Is there any benefit to having a Genie Mini instead of the HR21 in the other room?

Thanks!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

There shouldn't be any issues.
Yes, you can record seven shows at once.
There are tradeoffs among all units. I like the Genie client (mini) as it's fully silent, and I can control To Do and Series Links from it to/on the Genie server.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I shouldn't have been so quick, as I was assuming your wiring is SWiM.... is it? Are you on whole home now? Connected to internet?


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, DIY Whole home, both are connected to the internet.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

I had the unsupported DIY Ethernet connected whole home set up prior to upgrading to a genie and took the opportunity to get on the supported deca system, it seems a little more responsive than my prior set up. I know the Genie requires a SWM set up as well, others can post on the full requirements. Why not let D* do the install they will insure your system is working as designed and it might increase your chances of getting a HR44 if that matters.

As for unit locations, I would put a mini genie in the bedroom and put the reportedly quicker genie in your primary viewing room. But I would think twice about getting rid of both of your current DVRs, if you only have a genie and mini genie and the genie fails understand you will have no satillite tv. The mini has to be paired with a genie as it uses a genie tuner. Also if you replace a DVR you will lose the recordings on it.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

kmattoo said:


> So I just called and got an upgrade to the Genie. *I currently have 2 HR21s* and they are going to be sending a Genie to replace the HR21 in my bedroom. They said that that I can just plug in my Genie to where my old HR21 is and it should be good to go.
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...


Are there two or one coax connected to those HR21?


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

1 Coax to each.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

kmattoo said:


> 1 Coax to each.


Good, then you are already SWiM. And they're right. It is a simple swap and the removal of the DECA. The DECA is built-in on Genies.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

the HR21 that you are keeping would require a DECA home adapter in case it does not have one already


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

So the box I'm replacing is the HR21 that the DECA originates at. Will this be an issue? Should I replace the other box instead?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So the box I'm replacing is the HR21 that the DECA originates at. Will this be an issue? Should I replace the other box instead?


Both of your HR21 should have a white or black colored receiver DECA, if they dont they you need to call DirecTV and have them send you one


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Both HR21s have the white receiver.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Both HR21s have the white receiver.


Then leave the other one as is and DO NOT connect the Genie with the DECA inline. just the coax


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

The coax is currently coming off a splitter w/ the ethernet connection. Use that Coax but pull off the white receiver, correct?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The coax is currently coming off a splitter w/ the ethernet connection. Use that Coax but pull off the white receiver, correct?
Correct


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks all!


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Got it all installed. Took a little while to get it on the internet, but all working now. Taking a while to populate the guide, but I'm guessing it may take some more time due to all the HD channels being down. Is there a way to force the guide to download or is waiting this long typical? (It's been about 3 hours so far and still getting a lot of Title Unavailable for shows in two days)

The only issue I seem to be having is that recordings that I just input as series recordings on the directv app and the directv website for the new genie aren't showing up. Any thoughts?

(Also its a 34, not a 44. I haven't done much research on the differences, but when I called to activate, they said they are only sending the 44 to certain market. Not sure how true that is.)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Got it all installed. Took a little while to get it on the internet, but all working now. Taking a while to populate the guide, but I'm guessing it may take some more time due to all the HD channels being down. Is there a way to force the guide to download or is waiting this long typical? (It's been about 3 hours so far and still getting a lot of Title Unavailable for shows in two days)

The only issue I seem to be having is that recordings that I just input as series recordings on the directv app and the directv website for the new genie aren't showing up. Any thoughts?

(Also its a 34, not a 44. I haven't done much research on the differences, but when I called to activate, they said they are only sending the 44 to certain market. Not sure how true that is.)


Is too early to be doing all of this. it takes approx 24 hours for the full guide data to populate. This might have to do with the series not showing up since they are not on the HR34 yet


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And you can't force it to go faster.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Great thanks. Yeah it definitely took a bit. Got home and found most of the programs avail now.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

All righty! Enjoy.


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Noticed a change in the two devices: My old HR21 use to have a buffer going on the channel it was on while turned off, so that if I had the channel on ESPN, I'd have a good 30minutes that I could go back and watch once I turned the system on. The HR34 doesn't seem to have this feature. Is this something I need to set or is it gone in the HR34?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Genies flush the buffer - particularly if in standby. I've found it stays intact on my 34 if I leave it on - disable power saving.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If there's something you watch regularly, set a series link to record it, keeping only one show's worth. Does lots of good things!


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

I typically do, but I have a habit of leaving the dvr on ESPN, so that when I do turn the TV back on, I can hit rewind and catch up on Sportscenter.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I typically do, but I have a habit of leaving the dvr on ESPN, so that when I do turn the TV back on, I can hit rewind and catch up on Sportscenter.
I would follow dennisj advice to turn off the TV and leaving the Genie ON. if energy consumption is a concern, worry not, as there is no difference (noticeable) in either state


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Just an odd change I suppose. Thanks.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> I would follow dennisj advice to turn off the TV and leaving the Genie ON. if energy consumption is a concern, worry not, as there is no difference (noticeable) in either state


With all due respect, my advice is waaaaaay better..... :rolling:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lax, is it specifically a SL that keeps only 1 program? Not sure why that would affect the buffer differently from any SL. I haven't seen that discussed here and I read most all the threads. Source? There are some weird quirks in HRs.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The significance of setting it to one is so it doesn't build up into a mass.

The purpose in setting it to a program one watches regularly in the A.M.is you never have to worry about the buffer. It's just there, so you can back up to as far as you want if you set a long program, or start early and pad 3 hours.....Should be bullet proof.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

DUH!!! Did I miss that one! I thought it was some secret decoder ring thingy that kept the buffer intact!!


----------



## kmattoo (Aug 6, 2008)

I want my buffer back!! hah


----------

